# Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey im gonna be putting a boost gauge into my new beetle, i was just wondering if anyone had pics of where in the car they had put the gauge.. I have seen a lot of people put them in the center of there dash or on the driver side door pillars.. Im thinking about putting mine right on top of where the air vent is on the driver side closest to the door. any other ideas? or pics of where u have put yours? thanks!!! :


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

i dunno about just one gauge, but the 3 pod seems to be the most popular. either autometer (people say it warps in the sun) or bernt (expensive but good fiberglass).


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (NEU-BUG)*

lol hey look at that its stitch lol, yea i have seen the 3 pods for the pillars and stuff but im still trying more ideas, i dont know what i would all put if i had the 3 pod.. Boost, oil temp and i have no idea what else lol!!!


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Air Fuel







or volt meter .. something to fill the gap.


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (NEU-BUG)*

yeah, i doono like i want to put a 3 pod across the pillar of the door, but i have such bad blind spots anyways, im unsure if thats where i want to...


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

AutoMeter electronic Cobalt gauge here.. In a simple pod.


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (MeetleBan)*

I like that one.. AHHH its hard to look at lol your cars on the WRONG SIDE!!! lol


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like that one.. AHHH its hard to look at lol your cars on the WRONG SIDE!!! lol







[HR][/HR]​No no.. I think you will find that the steering wheel is on the RIGHT side


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (MeetleBan)*

Photoshop -> Tools -> Rotate -> Flip Image Horizontally
Ahhh....all better.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Funny you should mention. I also don't like the 3-gauge pod. It's too visible.. would attract unwanted attention.
I have been thinking about getting an OEM Subaru WRX boost pod and mounting it somewhere else. It's only 40mm.. so it'll fit in smaller places.








Was thinking of mounting it in the same location. Not as "Fast & Furious" as the others. Plus I have no use for further instrumentation than the boost. Why spend $100 more to know what your exhaust temp is? It's DAMN hot.. I know that much.


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Plucker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Was thinking of mounting it in the same location. Not as "Fast & Furious" as the others. Plus I have no use for further instrumentation than the boost. Why spend $100 more to know what your exhaust temp is? It's DAMN hot.. I know that much.







[HR][/HR]​ lol thats great.. its sooo true though..










[Modified by Turbo99jetta, 6:34 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

yaa.. i only needed boost and a/f , so that third oil pressure isn't even hooked up. wasted money. cobalts are beautiful... my sport comps are pretty dark at night even with blue led's.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (NEU-BUG)*

Yeah i'm pleased with my Cobalt boost gauge. Was a pig to wire in though, due to the fact I could not find anyone who had installed one 'properly' before. And it's an electrical gauge, rather than mechanical. So a bit more involved to install. But if I had to do it again, I could do it in a fraction of the time.
The back lighting is a bit brighter than the stock VW blue lighting. But I kinda like it that way. Makes it stand out a little bit. Also, as it has an alloy trim ring, it goes really nicely with the few GPA alloy interior bits I have installed too.
I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus I didnt see the need to clutter the dash with any other gauges either.. So i'm quite content with just the boost gauge.


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (MeetleBan)*

















heres what ive got, three is just right, :Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.








i'll try and get a night shot as soon as it gets dark


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (02BeetleSport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]heres what ive got, three is just right, :Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.








[HR][/HR]​What!??????
Yeah, right, whatever.. Anyway.. Any particular reason why all those gauges are not installed straight? Looks kinda rough to say the least..


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (02BeetleSport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]heres what ive got, three is just right, :Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.







[HR][/HR]​ lol i think thats good, i think the gauges look good 2.. im so undecided about what i want to do,........











[Modified by Turbo99jetta, 6:33 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## Vapor B (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

My boost gauge...


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Vapor B)*

The three gauge pod is the most OEM looking item of the lot. I hate the excessive instrumentation. Maybe I could put an analogue clock and a "dood-o-meter" in the other two positions.
If it didn't look like a street-racer thing I'd be all over it. Is there anything else that looks stock?


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (MeetleBan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What!??????
Yeah, right, whatever.. Anyway.. Any particular reason why all those gauges are not installed straight? Looks kinda rough to say the least..[HR][/HR]​i tried to get the boost gauage so the needle pointed straight up at full throttle, that way it was easier to tell if i was at max boost or not. those guages arent exactly close to my line of sight and i didnt wanna be totaly distracted. it didnt help havin it like that and i havent had a chance to straighten it out yet

edit: added night pic











[Modified by 02BeetleSport, 7:54 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (02BeetleSport)*

This is where I put mine.


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (BetterOffDead)*

how hard was it to fit that center console to the bug?


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (BetterOffDead)*

That is a really cool mod! But I must confess, i'd miss those cup holders!


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (MeetleBan)*

that is a sweet mod.. to bad about the cupholders.. Not that there that great anyways... lol.. But i want to be able to see them right in front of me.. I really like the 3 thing up above.. those are nice and i like the way that look at night


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (02BeetleSport)*

What are ur 3 gauges for 02beetlesport?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Looks like exhaust gas temp, boost and oil pressure.
The gauge pod has grown on me a little, but I still don't think it's for me.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (02BeetleSport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​(nelson laugh) Ha-ha! You listen to the EDGE.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Iago)*

ABD racing makes a single pod that goes where the headlight switch is, it looks oem but the only problem is that you have to put your headlight switch somewhere


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Guess I just wanted to be different....
















Gary M


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Gary Miyakawa)*

Hey Gary, if i could do it all over again, i'd go with your gauge pod. It looks sick!! i like i like







different is good,


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (NEU-BUG)*

Yeah Gary - damn fine job you did. Really, how long did that take?


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Plucker)*

Plucker...














...
Oh, about 2 years .... (kinda got side tracked!!)
Gary M


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Gary Miyakawa)*

that looks really good... I can't belive the way that everyone is creative.. now where do i want mine....


----------



## dangbug (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (NEU-BUG)*

Oh no..there goes Tokyo...go go Godzilla!! (He looks a little blue today







) Are the little ninja guys hiding from him?


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (dangbug)*

lol anit that the truth.. i wonder if that is what he was trying to accomplish?


----------



## VDUB8V87 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

those gauges in the center console location look superb!!! That is a clean installation. I also thought that the guy with the gauges located in the left part of the dash rocked!


----------



## VDUB8V87 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (VDUB8V87)*

Gary, what is the green LED next to your boost gauge used for? Does it illuminate when a certain psi has been achieved?


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (VDUB8V87)*

The Green LED lets me know when the happy gas is flowing








Gary M


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Iago)*

quote:[HR][/HR](nelson laugh) Ha-ha! You listen to the EDGE.





















[HR][/HR]​edge?







97.1 is the eagle... the edge is preset number 2
















my 3 guages from left to right are water temp, boost and oil pressure


----------



## GT Touring Bubble (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (02BeetleSport)*

I got the 3-pod for the center of the dash ... for those who are saying that they need no more information than boost, I've got a story for ya ...
soon after installing my gauges (Boost, coolant Temp, and oil pressure) I had a problem w/ my car. A bit of water got into the fuse holders on top of the battery and it was making a particular one arc and not make a proper connection. This fuse controlled the AC compressor and the radiator fan. As I was driving one day, I noticed my temp to be a little high (around 195 or so). As I started moving down the road it lowered a bit ... to around 180 or so, normal temp. I then noticed that my AC wasn't working so I pulled over, thinking nothing of the Temp. I popped the hood w/ the car running and parked to check for anything wrong w/ the AC. When I got back into the car the coolant temp was a little past 220*!! You wanna know the kicker ... there was no dummy light on for engine temp.
I think all of my gauges are very useful. Boost of course, temp is good for the above stated reason, and oil pressure for that rock you didn't see in the road that goes clunk on you undercarriage. I, personally, would like to add an EGT and A/F gauges to my Bug, but I've no where to put them ...


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (GT Touring Bubble)*

yeah, i could use a little more info than what i have, but theres not a good place to put it all. it gets too cluttered


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (02BeetleSport)*

I do hear what you're saying.. but I also don't want the clutter or attention that you get with multiple gauges. I like my car, I care for it... but if it doesn't flash a warning light when it overheats - it deserves to die. Boost only! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Plucker)*

In production - soon to be available ---
http://forums.newbeetle.org/showthread.php?s=56acc4ff00cbc731025cc619d416872a&threadid=25429


[Modified by lenswerks, 3:08 PM 4-24-2003]


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (lenswerks)*

Here is the picture that lenswerks link points to for those who are lazy


----------



## GT Touring Bubble (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (blubuga)*

does anyone know if this pillar mount will be available in 1 or 2 gauge versions? I don't need 3 more ... just a couple.


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (GT Touring Bubble)*

This part is being made by bernt and will be sold by Mohawk-Motorsports..here is their link
http://www.mohawk-motorsport.com
He says they dont have plans to make 1 or 2 gauge holders unless their is enough demand. This part should be available soon as a replacement peice(it isnt just a cover). I personally will be purchasing one of these.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (GT Touring Bubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT Touring Bubble* »_does anyone know if this pillar mount will be available in 1 or 2 gauge versions? I don't need 3 more ... just a couple.

They have no plans now to make the pillar mount for 1 or 2 gauges, we ask already, due to the time it would take for the re-tooling. I suspect they will later. I only wanted 1 gauge as well - boost. I have the VDO vacuum / boost gauge, Nordskog a/f and oil pressure. http://www.nordskogperformance.net/
Here is my engine bay plumbing for boost gauge - 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=782502 

Since I already had the gauges, I went ahead and temporarly installed the boost gauge - PS The PDA is connected to OBD port and runs pocketlogger - 12 sensors displayed in realtime. Good for keeping tabs on short/long term fuel trims, intake temp and flow, 02 sensor, coolant temp, yada, yada and yada. If you ever wondered at what coolant temp your blue light goes off its 134 - Quite aways from where I would run too hard.









_Modified by lenswerks at 5:25 PM 4-28-2003_


_Modified by lenswerks at 5:26 PM 4-28-2003_


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (VDUB8V87)*

I always wanted the boost, oil, and air gauges... but don't like the three guage setup on the center dash.
The cupholder area replacement is nice... but I'd miss those cup holders.. it's where I keep my loose change for meters.








Mohawk's A-pillar mount will probably be the one I'd choose.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (paultakeda)*

If they come textured, colormatched and for 1 - gauge, I'm in. I have run out of interest in other gauge positions, this would have to do. 
Def don't want 3 though.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (lenswerks)*

PS. Lensworks, your interior reminds me of the few summers I spent fishing on boats.. thats and insane amount of instrumentation!! I want info on the palm connector and software.. hella cool!


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Boost Gauges for 1.8t Beetle (Plucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plucker* »_PS. Lensworks, your interior reminds me of the few summers I spent fishing on boats.. thats and insane amount of instrumentation!! I want info on the palm connector and software.. hella cool!


There are 2 products available, that I know about, for VW and PDAs that allow you to read and clear codes, display up to 10 or so sensors in realtime, and perform datalogging. In addition to the software, they each come with a cable that plugs into your OBD port. So you need a PDA and serial cable to go from your PDA to the cable supplied with the software. I have the pocketlogger product, but the other product appears to be a generation ahead of the pocketlogger. The OBD connection for the pocketlogger is small enough where you can leave it connected and get in and out of the car without bumping it with you knee, the auterra one looks kinda big. There is a ton of info on each respective WEB site. You can download the Auterra product demo to get an idea how it works, not sure if pocketlogger has a demo. The product is very useful for me - When idle throttle position is greater then 11%, I know its time to do a TBA. Just like a VAG-COM it is useful before and after making a modification to your car. Not as full-featured as VAG-COM, but no laptop needed either.
http://www.pocketlogger.com/ 
http://www.auterraweb.com/


----------

